# 1995 E-van shifting issues



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a 1995 Ford E15o with a 6cyl and 90,000 miles. It runs like a top. The problem is when its cold, the tranny slips real bad. It feel like I'm running a super high stall convertor with a shift kit or something. Usually within 5-10 min of warming up and/or driving, it shifts perfectly smooth. I'm kinda thinking its a Torque convertor issue? Any ideas? Fluid is full and clean.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Drop the pan, change the filter, and add a can of K&W Trans-X before refilling with MerconV fluid.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

The filter/fluid aren't that old. What is the basis of your recommendation?


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I have rebuilt many automatic transmissions. Depending on how a vehicle is operated has a great influence on equipment life. With age and/or heat, all the rubber seals get hard and will not seal properly when cold. After they heat up, they will be softer and seal better. A rebuild is likely in need but you can extend tha time a little with a bottle of Lucas automatic transmission additive. 
I never recommend "snake oils" to anyone but I don't consider any of Lucas products to be snake oils. I have used nearly every product Lucas makes with good results.
NO I don't own stock with Lucas.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

If you have a fresh filter, then add a can of trans-x to cut the likely varnish build up in the valve body. I have seen this save a LOT of transmissions. Lucas has its purposes, but I don't believe it will help you in this situation.


----------

